# What is this "Oboe Pike?"



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

We got this fish into our store from Southland Aquatics labeled as an "oboe pike." However, the only hits off google for that name are orchestra related. Anyone know what this is? He's currently about a foot long, and growing fast.


----------



## Payara (Apr 14, 2009)

African Pike Hepsetuss odoe...I think thats the scientific name. I've heard they grow more than 24" but I've only seen 14" specimen. You need at least a well planted 90gallon tank for one of those. GOOD JUMPERS!!!


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

Kafue Pike, African Pike
Hepsetus odoe

definitely on my list of subzero cool fish, but IMO a 90G is cramming it. when young, not any problem. when 12" or more: problem.

with fish like these it's not size that counts, but behaviour. and this is a fast piscivore

in a too small tank it'll ram the glass and break its' beak.

also: they are known to gut similar looking fish and bite the hand that feeds em. 
a 14" monster will have an impressive array of teeth and I wouldn't like wearing one of these on my fingers.......

ps if this one is about 1 foot, it's a female. males at that size have a lot more spots and color in the finnage.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

SidGuppy said:


> Kafue Pike, African Pike
> Hepsetus odoe
> 
> definitely on my list of subzero cool fish, but IMO a 90G is cramming it. when young, not any problem. when 12" or more: problem.


Top Gear much?


----------



## Payara (Apr 14, 2009)

90 is the smallest I would recommend for this fish, that's why I said "at least"  . Personally I wouldn't keep it in anything smaller than 125.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

6 foot tank for this fish as an adult, otherwise expect it to jump or smash it's nose into glass. They grow to 24" in the wild but rarely past 15" in an aquarium. I kept one for some time. Super cool fish. Mine ate pellets and market shrimp.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks guys!

She's currently in a well planted 200 gallon tank at our store. She's gorgeous, and a deadly hunter!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You should be able to keep a bassoon catfish with her ...


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

dwarfpike said:


> You should be able to keep a bassoon catfish with her ...


 :lol: Yeah, because I think she'd eat a banjo catfish...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Indeed!! Doublereeds don't like strings!! :lol:


----------

